# Catoosa county monster buck



## let-em grow

My good friend killed a 168 main frame 12 pointer.We never would thought that a deer of this caliber could grow in north ga.I dont know how to add a picture to the thread if anyone could tell me how to do it i will add a picture thanks.It will beat the county record by a long ways there is only about five inches of deductions.


----------



## whitetaco02

Send them to me in an email.  I will post it for you.

PM Sent


----------



## whitetaco02

Here it is.  Picture is not the greatest but you can tell that deer is a stud!  Congrats to the hunter!!


----------



## biggtruxx

WOW! congrats!


----------



## Hunter Haven

Beautiful straight up typical right there!!


----------



## let-em grow

It is a true monster buck it is something you would expect down in south ga. But not in catoosa county it has never been a county that produces deer of this caliber 110 to120 in this county is a real monster.I still cant believe it came from are county.If i was not there  i would not have believed it


----------



## brkbowma

Yep  I call that a definate PIG!


----------



## leo

Looks like a fine one, thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## scsportsman

That is a monster buck, congrats


----------



## turkeyed

What part of Catoosa County is that from?  I have seen some decent bucks in Catoosa but not one like that.  I have a friend that claims to have been seeing a 160 inch buck in Catoosa and I just wonder it that might be him.


----------



## xhunterx

it came from mag williams rd area near  battlefield.


----------



## DRB1313

Sweet!!!


----------



## Hoss

That's a great buck.

Hoss


----------



## ray97303

Thats an awesome Buck!


----------



## let-em grow

That buck was killed at grahms property on the backside of chickamauga battlefield and yes that is off of mag williams rd.It was chaseing a doe and crossed the creek onto legal ground.


----------



## 30.06 Remington Spike

*nice!!! Thanks for sharing*


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Thats a nice one. 

What time of day did you kill it? I just ain't been having any luck myself.

Good going...


----------



## let-em grow

It was killed about 4:45 pm not am and my friend killed it not me.I sure am glad he was in the right place at the right time that is what the rut is all about.I wish i was the lucky won.


----------



## G.L. FOOTBALL

that great buck we hunt walker county deer seem to be getting better every year more people letting small deer grow


----------



## brownceluse

congrats


----------



## Minner

Every now and then a real monster will get taken in Catoosa but that is definitely the biggest one I've ever seen/heard about from this county. 

Tell your friend congrats!


----------



## davel

Wow!


----------



## let-em grow

I told my friend about all of yall's congrats he asked me to say thanks to all.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

Good un.


----------



## mshipman

sure enough hoss


----------



## cpowel10

WOW!  Mainframe 12pt....thats a monster!


----------



## nwgahunter

*A better picture*

Taxidermist is a friend of mine. Here is a little cleaner pic. It is definately a stud. Tell your friend congrats. Awesome! Awesome! deer.


----------



## hunter nathan

battlefield i believe it i seen some monsters in there i bow hunt behind the golf course on my doctors land


----------



## Mosin

That is sure enough a Monster.  I hope one like that is near Tiger Creek.


----------



## hunter nathan

let-em grow said:


> That buck was killed at grahms property on the backside of chickamauga battlefield and yes that is off of mag williams rd.It was chaseing a doe and crossed the creek onto legal ground.



isnt this the buck thats was hanging around the golf course cause i seen him about a month ago and i bow hunted him once but never seen him but seen several other nice ones out there though


----------



## BuckNasty83

This should have been put in the record book for Catoosa county.  There is only 1 and it's 123"


----------



## strothershwacker

Old thread I know but it's a gooden. The late Judge Bob Moon had property by the golf course & he use to pile up a stack of does every year and was letting some real shooters walk. He told me of a record breaker he'd seen not long before he past. That area holds some real good deer. Congrats to your buddy!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

strothershwacker said:


> Old thread I know but it's a gooden. The late Judge Bob Moon had property by the golf course & he use to pile up a stack of does every year and was letting some real shooters walk. He told me of a record breaker he'd seen not long before he past. That area holds some real good deer. Congrats to your buddy!


My brother used to say "Don't be stacking up no does now"


----------

